# What about Xvesa?



## zeiz (Sep 23, 2009)

I used recently usb-key with Parted Magic (~80MB) and this time noticed that it's a distro! 
I was amazed how great looks LXDE wm on Xvesa intead of Xorg.
Everything is about 80MB! LXDE is ported to x11/lxde-meta but what Xvesa is and where it is?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2009)

AFAIK Xvesa is part of TinyX. Neither are ported. I'm sure you can tone down Xorg (start with xorg-minimal) and remove quite a lot to cut down on space. It may take some fiddling though.


----------



## zeiz (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. Xorg-minimal took same time to compile though its package weights only 55Mb against 94. 
If I knew what could be removed... safely


----------

